# Someone else loves pigeons!!!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just read in today's Boston Globe an article on author Andrew Blechman who wrote a book called "Pigeons". He calls them gentle beautiful birds. I put the article on my website. You can read it here:

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/updates.html


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, that was a wonderful article. I still have not read his book but plan to get it.....some day.

I had a delightful time at your site. I did the puzzle and, darn it, missed 3. And here I thought I knew about pigeons.

Your site really is nice. I sure wish Garye was still around.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for posting this article. I do have friends in Boston some of which think I'm certifiable.
I hope they read the article.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVED the picture of the pij taking off on the right!

Thanks, Garye! What a wonderful web site you still have!!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

*Garye*

Hi Garye, Enjoyed your article and guess what? -just purchased the book!!!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I know I haven't worked on my website in a while. I've got to come up with a new puzzle.

How's the book? I'm just curious.

Well the good thing about my website is that I can still see Garye. I miss that little bird.


----------

